# Is Kaiden Kodo made by Yoshikane?



## Pikehaus (Jun 6, 2022)

It seems as if upon close inspection, the Kaiden Kodo looks like a Yoshi Nashiji with different kanji. Is it?


----------



## Dull_Apex (Jun 6, 2022)

Apparently they will admit it if you ask: SOLD - Takeda Gyuto w/custom Saya, Yoshikane SLD Santoku


----------



## blokey (Jun 6, 2022)

I'd say 99% percent they are made by Yoshikane.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 6, 2022)

I had a Kaiden Kodo sld gyuto nashiji and currently own a yoshi skd nashiji. Both great and I wouldn’t be surprised if yoshi makes Kaiden but they don’t cut the same.


----------



## superworrier (Jun 6, 2022)

Yoshi SLD grind always looked different to me.


----------



## PeterL (Jun 6, 2022)

I have an old stock SLD Yoshi nakiri from JNS and the grind on that seems different to the SKD variants. Closer to a wide bevel than high flat ish grind on the SKD.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 6, 2022)

PeterL said:


> I have an old stock SLD Yoshi nakiri from JNS and the grind on that seems different to the SKD variants. Closer to a wide bevel than high flat ish grind on the SKD.


I had a yoshi sld dammy gyuto western which had a thicker more workhorse grind.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 6, 2022)

I found my old about Kaiden OOTB impressions Kaiden Kodo

Basically I sold the knife eventually because of the thickness around the shinogi seemed extreme for the thin grind.


----------



## Pikehaus (Jun 7, 2022)

labor of love said:


> I had a Kaiden Kodo sld gyuto nashiji and currently own a yoshi skd nashiji. Both great and I wouldn’t be surprised if yoshi makes Kaiden but they don’t cut the same.


Oh, how so then, and which do you prefer?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 7, 2022)

Hard to say because it’s been over 3 years since I used the Kaiden and I’d have a better idea if I used them side by side. But, I love yoshi skd steel a lot more that’s for sure


----------

